# The Traditonal Observance Lodge Explained



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 26, 2011)

While many Masons may have heard about European Concept lodges, which are themselves a relatively new concept in American Freemasonry, few have heard of the Traditional Observance lodge. Traditional Observance lodge s are similar to European Concept lodges in that they also incorporate higher dues, festive boards, a strict dress code and higher standards of ritual, but differ in that they choose to follow a close observance of the traditional initiatic elements of Continental European and South American Freemasonry.

This observance is characterized by a solemn approach to holding stated communications and conferring degrees, the use of the Chamber of Reflection as part of the initiation ceremony, forming the Chain of Union after the meetings, longer time between degrees and the requirement for candidates to present a paper before the lodge on the lessons of each degree prior to advancement. Traditional Observance lodges are also more likely to use the term Agape rather than Festive Board to describe the meal which follows the meetings. Agape is the ancient Greek word for “love,” and in Freemasonry the term signifies a meal eaten in common by a congregation of Masons in token of Brotherly Love.

A non-profit organization working to promote the study and understanding of traditional Freemasonry called the Masonic Restoration Foundation (MRF) provides education and support for Traditional Observance lodges in recognized jurisdictions. The MRF seeks to foster a network of lodges and individuals of strong spiritual and intellectual character that will help preserve the initiatic tradition within American Freemasonry for future generations.

Members of Traditional Observance lodges believe very strongly that the foremost purpose of Freemasonry is to provide an atmosphere where good men can unite together in a common pursuit of virtue in service to God. The “work” of a Traditional Observance lodge is not to review minutes or bills, or plan social or philanthropic activities, but rather to create an atmosphere where the members can learn the lessons of Freemasonry and how they can be inculcated into their daily lives. This is referred to as Masonic Formation, which is the ever continuing process of spiritual and intellectual formation that all Freemasons must undergo in order to improve themselves in Masonry. This term differs from Masonic Education in that it refers to a process of growth concerned with much more than intellectual faculties. Masonic Formation is the process of fitting the rough ashlar of the imperfect being into the perfect ashlar fit for the divine temple. It is a constant transformation through the use of Masonic symbols, rituals, and teachings.

Everything that occurs in a Traditional Observance lodge is undertaken within this context. Success is viewed as effective ly imparting the traditional teachings hidden within Masonic symbols and the spiritual unification of the brethren in such a pursuit. Successful Traditional Observance lodges, though usually maintaining a small membership of less than 50 brothers, retain and engage their members with meaningful human fellowship, stimulating discourse and enriching programs.

Traditional Observance lodges endeavor to make Masonic teachings and philosophy accessible and interesting to the members and do not shy away from dealing with the spiritual issues and questions that many men begin to find more meaningful as they mature. The Traditional Observance lodge seeks to create an ambience where true learning can occur by taking the members inward to the core of their being rather than outward toward the profane elements of life.

A typical meeting of such a lodge may go as follows. The brethren, all properly dressed according to the dress code (at minimum black suit, white shirt and black tie), will arrive at the lodge hall, which will be dimly lit by candlelight, with classical music softly playing in the background. If there is a degree the brethren will maintain complete silence prior to the ceremony. Otherwise they will converse quietly over some light refreshments before entering the lodge room and being properly seated. Once the lodge officers have ceremonious ly marched in and the lodge formally opened, the Worshipful Master will call for a period of silence, usually lasting several minutes. Following this the Master will call for the scheduled papers and pieces of music to be presented in an arranged order. During the meeting there will be no reading of the minutes or any administrative business of any sort (if allowed in the jurisdiction). The music that is presented is usually of a contemplative nature and is viewed as an important component of every meeting as it contributes to the overall beauty and solemnity of the atmosphere. The music is also intended to acquaint the brethren with the spectrum of Masonic music composed during the 18th Century and to educate them on the profound history of the classical musical tradition and its relationship to the Masonic Mysteries.

The presentation of papers is viewed as an essential aspect of the life of the lodge and promotes the continued study of Masonic lessons by the brethren. The topic of the papers must be relevant to the interests of the lodge and papers of a strictly historical or biographic al nature are rarely entertained in the lodge room, though they may be presented during the Agape. Topics considered appropriate for the lodge room are symbolism, initiation, ritua l, metaphysics, philosophy and art. These topics and their relationship to Masonry can be found in the context of the major world religions, esoteric movements such as Gnosticism, Hermeticism, Neoplatonism, Rosicrucianism, Kabbalah and many other Western and Eastern traditions.

Before closing the lodge the Worshipful Master will call for another period of silence. Once the lodge has been formally closed the brethren will gather around the altar for a ceremony known as the Chain of Union, which is meant to symbolize the common commitment to Masonic ideals and connection with other Masons from all over the world. The brethren will then retire to the Agape, which is usually a catered meal with formal toasts and where a discussion of the main paper presented earlier will take place.

In conclusion, Traditional Observance lodges give their members the opportunity to partake in a ritual and sociability that they cannot find anywhere else. Traditional Masonry allows brothers to move their minds from the mundane to the mystical, away from life’s petty particulars to attention on its transcendent meaning. While Traditional Freemasonry may not appeal to everyone, it is proving to be a success in more and more jurisdictions around the United States.

*The Traditional Observance Lodge*
Dennis V. Chornenky
_President, Masonic Restoration Foundation_


----------



## tom268 (Mar 26, 2011)

I follow that movement with great interest. The name is better chosen than European Concept, as the last one indicates something cultural foreign. That is not a lucky choice of name in my opinion.

Are there TO lodges in Texas?


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 26, 2011)

I am seriously interested in this concept. If anyone knows of a seminar being held in either Texas or Louisiana please contact me.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 26, 2011)

Traveling Man said:
			
		

> I am seriously interested in this concept. If anyone knows of a seminar being held in either Texas or Louisiana please contact me.



I am too. It seems to me more brethren would attend if we did more than pay the bills.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Benton (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm interested in a TO lodge, or perhaps a European Concept. Now that a TO lodge has been well defined, might someone give a write up of a European Concept? We have neither in our area, so I can't exactly visit one to experience it, at least not easily.


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 26, 2011)

Benton said:


> I'm interested in a TO lodge, or perhaps a European Concept. Now that a TO lodge has been well defined, might someone give a write up of a European Concept? We have neither in our area, so I can't exactly visit one to experience it, at least not easily.



  The â€œEuropean Conceptâ€ Lodge Model  explained in a paper titled â€œBack to the Futureâ€ by  Kent Henderson courtesy of Lodge Vitruvian.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 26, 2011)

I found a listing of T.O. Lodges at the following site: http://traditionalobservance.com/foundation-council/traditional-lodges/

I do know that LA just applied for charter for a new T.O. Lodge located in Winnfield, LA. O.K. Allen Lodge has been approved for their "initial" operation, but will not be issued a Charter until next year's GL. Until that time, they can not accept any new members.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 26, 2011)

Are the regular, are the recognized, is it something entirely different like odd fellow or sons of Herman that a mason can join,...?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 26, 2011)

I am currently studying the similarities between T.O and P.H.A Masonry.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 26, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Are the regular, are the recognized, is it something entirely different like odd fellow or sons of Herman that a mason can join,...?


 
Yes, they are "Regular". Yes, they are "Recognized". Yes per the GLoTX and the GLoLA anyhow. I am a "regular" Texas Mason who now is a dual member of the GLoTX and the GLoLA, and I am a proud charter member of the O.K. Allen "T.O. Lodge" in Louisiana.

Other than my jurisdictions, I can not vouch.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool, how do I join?


----------



## tom268 (Mar 27, 2011)

The European Concept sounds interesting too. Not so esoteric as TO lodges, but those principles sound familiar to me. But the freemasonry in the different european countries is very different. Much more different than you know it from state to state. Much more different than AF&AM and F&AM, maybe even more different than mainstream and PHA. When coming to the point of growth and difficulty in progress, the Australians in the article surely looked at Scandinavia. I never saw brothers, with so much dedication, where even a minimum time spent in the masonic library is necessary to be promoted.

What I feel is really funny is, that, at least in Germany, many brothers sind the lower-the-standards-hymn too. They look for guidance over the pond to the USA, and they jealously see lodges with 400+ members, lodges, that own their own skyscraper and all those great charity things. I guess, it is only a matter of time, when "american concept lodges" pop up with life membership dues, one-day-classes and public installations. Isn't it ironic?


----------



## tomasball (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a good friend who is on the board of the Masonic Restoration Foundation.  We've had serious discussions about the TO model and whether it would work in Texas.  While most Texas lodges could stand to reexamine their use of the preparation room, I'm certain a "chamber of reflection" would constitute a significant change in our ritual, and would not be acceptable.  Also, while encouraging research and the presentation of papers is very desirable, our laws would not allow making them requirements for advancement.  And then there's the "long periods of silence"...as my friend pointed out, "Texans don't meditate."

This said, there is a crying need for Texas lodges to explore and debate "best practices" in the light of these models.  Let's get that discussion going here, either on this thread or a new one.  My main question is, do you start a new "best practices" lodge from scratch with a group of similarly interested brethren, or do you set out to convert an existing lodge into a whole new animal?


----------



## tom268 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fascinating! I never thought, that there could be a regular lodge without a chamber of reflection. It seems to be a centerpiece of masonic ritual here.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 27, 2011)

Our Scottish Rite, and Knight Templar Commanderies, use a Chamber of Reflection.  But in blue lodge, there is a "preparation room".  No ceremony takes place there, other than a charge given the candidate before the EA degree.  It is my impression that here we are following more the English model than the Continental model.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 27, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Cool, how do I join?



Membership is as easy as a Certificate of Good Standing from your home lodge. However as I mentioned before, they can not initiate or accept any new memberships until the physical charter is presented and number assigned. At that time, everything will proceed as a fully functional.



tomasball said:


> I have a good friend who is on the board of the Masonic Restoration Foundation.  We've had serious discussions about the TO model and whether it would work in Texas.  While most Texas lodges could stand to reexamine their use of the preparation room, I'm certain a "chamber of reflection" would constitute a significant change in our ritual, and would not be acceptable.  Also, while encouraging research and the presentation of papers is very desirable, our laws would not allow making them requirements for advancement.  And then there's the "long periods of silence"...as my friend pointed out, "Texans don't meditate."
> 
> This said, there is a crying need for Texas lodges to explore and debate "best practices" in the light of these models.  Let's get that discussion going here, either on this thread or a new one.  My main question is, do you start a new "best practices" lodge from scratch with a group of similarly interested brethren, or do you set out to convert an existing lodge into a whole new animal?



The ideal scenario would be to gather a group of like minded Brethren and organize in a central location to the "core" group. This is how the O.K. Allen Lodge was started.



tom268 said:


> Fascinating! I never thought, that there could be a regular lodge without a chamber of reflection. It seems to be a centerpiece of masonic ritual here.


 
The usage of the "chamber of reflection" is still in use here in the U.S. within the Scottish Rite version of the EA, FC, & MM degrees (Red Lodge System). However my understanding is that there are only five "regular" Red Lodges operating in the U.S. most of which are under the jurisdiction of the GLoLA. The York Rite (Blue Lodge System) that everyone here in the States is familiar with does not utilize the "chamber of reflection".


----------



## tom268 (Mar 27, 2011)

Continental European rituals are strongly influenced by early French traditions. The initiation ritual is seen as a rebirth of the profane into masonry, and depending on the jurisdiction, the CoR is seen as either the grave or the womb, from what the new, transformed life is born from the darkness into the light.


----------



## JJones (Jul 23, 2011)

> I guess, it is only a matter of time, when "american concept lodges" pop up with life membership dues, one-day-classes and public installations. Isn't it ironic?



We always do public installations where I attend lodge.  This isn't the norm?

I'm also curious about chambers of reflection.  I've never heard of these until reading up on TO lodges, is just another term for the preparation room for candidates?


----------



## tom268 (Jul 23, 2011)

You see, how different freemasonry can be. I, here in Europe, have never heard of one.day-classes before joining american forums, and never thought about any profane in our temple, not even in an empty one between meetings. And I always thought, that every brother in the world share the experience of the Dark Chamber (as it is called here, translated).


----------



## Mac (Jul 23, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> The ideal scenario would be to gather a group of like minded Brethren and organize in a central location to the "core" group. This is how the O.K. Allen Lodge was started.


Brother, I looked into starting a TO lodge down here, but decided to table the idea indefinitely.  Grand Lodge law requires something like 50 charter members for formation of a new Lodge (if it's in a city of a certain population where a Lodge already exists).

Brothers, how many Lodges do you know that have 50 members that show up?  I'm not interested in shopping out the idea so that I can get a fat roster.  If a group decides they want a TO Lodge, they want it to be a special group of men who are interested in that model. 

If the number had been smaller, we would already have a TO Lodge in South Texas.  I can all but guarantee it.


----------



## M.Prejean (Jul 23, 2011)

And I would be there with you.


----------



## JJones (Jul 23, 2011)

50 members?  That seems like it'd make it hard for new lodges to get formed.  I know we talked about bringing OES back to our lodge since we lost it several years ago. I think they needed to have around 50 or so people to help charter that as well.  We don't really even have numbers like that in blue lodge, how would they expect us to get that many people?


----------



## tomasball (Jul 24, 2011)

First, there is a trick to get around those numbers.  You can revive a demised lodge with fewer members.  I can't find the article, but there's been several such cases in the last decade.  
Second, I'm beginning to think it's a bad thing for us to be talking about..."My lodge isn't as cool as I think Masonry can me, so I want to start another one from scratch."  Tell me what you like about the TO or EC models, then tell me why you can't have that in your own lodge.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

tomasball said:


> First, there is a trick to get around those numbers.  You can revive a demised lodge with fewer members.  I can't find the article, but there's been several such cases in the last decade.
> Second, I'm beginning to think it's a bad thing for us to be talking about..."My lodge isn't as cool as I think Masonry can me, so I want to start another one from scratch."  Tell me what you like about the TO or EC models, then tell me why you can't have that in your own lodge.



What I envision from a TO Lodge: Less "business" and more "Masonry."  By that, I mean that minutes would be printed out ahead of time and approved "as distributed" in Lodge. Degree nights would be held between meetings.

Lodge would meet quarterly and have a Festive Board afterwards, preferably at a nicer restaurant.  Seven toasts would be included.  Also, a Festive Board after each degree.  (Unheard of here!)

Dinner at regular meetings would include some kind of well-researched Masonic presentations.

Tuxes wouldn't be required (I'll never be a believer in that), but highly encouraged, and a suit at minimum.  Nothing fancy.  Just a suit.

Ritual would be serious and solemn.  By this I mean: candles, a Chamber of Reflection possibly (these have been discussed as an addition *before* any ritual begins), and a general difference in demeanor.

This is all off the top of my head, but there a number of reasons these things can't or won't happen at my Lodge.  The primary reason is that the older brothers with a longtime membership in the Lodge don't want things changed, and that's perhaps for the best.  I don't want to change their Lodge.  I want to form a new Lodge that like-minded brethren will want to join.

You're not upsetting brothers who don't like the concept if they don't join.

Edit:

Let me add one more thing.

For my Knights of St Andrew induction, almost all lighting was provided by candle (exceptions being the altar light and light above the SW and WM's chairs).  Walking very quietly into an ante room with very well placed candle light, and then into that Lodge room, it occurred to me that this is how our candidates should feel.  

There was nothing ominous about it, either.  Some brothers feel like I'm requesting something ooky spooky by asking for a Lodge lit by candles, when honestly it's how our "ancient" brethren of only 200 years ago met.

On an unrelated note: I just finished making a candle stick for Lodge.  Two more to go.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

tomasball said:


> First, there is a trick to get around those numbers. You can revive a demised lodge with fewer members. I can't find the article, but there's been several such cases in the last decade.



I called the Grand Secretary last year asking about this very topic, and he made it quite clear that the then-Grand Master would not want to revive any more demised Lodges, and the DGM had similar feelings.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 24, 2011)

As for minutes, two thoughts...First, I'm not sure our laws allow furnishing members with copies of the minutes to read at their leisure, unless they are all collected and destroyed after being read.  Second, if your lodge is doing interesting things, the minutes are a pleasure to listen to.  
As for dress, I recommend you and your friends wear suits to lodge.  It will eventually rub off on others.  
As for festive board, there is nothing to stop you and your friends from meeting at a nice restaurant before or after the lodge meeting.  You can be as formal as you like, and offer toasts to your hearts' content.  Unless you for some reason want the lodge to invest money in it, it is a completely voluntary activity, and not really subject to lodge approval.  If the master of the lodge doesn't care to participate, an informal master of ceremonies presides.
As for programs, I find it hard to imagine that a master would turn down volunteers who wanted to present programs at lodge.  The thing to keep in mind is that you have to consider your audience.  People come from lodges all around to hear my programs, because I tell them interesting things they didn't know, or inspire them about their masonry.  What I don't do is make them listen to a lecture on something I'm fascinated by but is completely outside their frame of reference.  That requires being personally familiar with your brothers...what a concept!
As for ritual, instead of looking for new ceremonies to splice on to ours, start looking for ways to improve our initiations within the framework we already have.  Lots of lodges "forget" to provide the preperatory readings to the candidate, or deliver the monitorial talk before the EA degree, or if they do deliver it, it is as an afterthought, without even looking at it before it is time to read it.  What condition is your preparation room?  Ours had become a sort of closet for storing excess chairs.  I bet anyone could make a significant improvement on the preparation room without needing to install a skull or paint a chicken on the wall.  What is the condition of the candidate's costume?  Ritual solemnity, in my experience, results from ten percent attitude, and ninety percent proficiency and practice.  Wanting it doesn't make it happen.  We talk about "ritual excellence" being part of the model, but I have observed that in Texas, that does not mean doing a more complete ritual, with the monitorial parts, but rather it means that the officers are wearing tuxedos.  Tell me which has more impact on the candidate.
If you want to see the TO model of "masonic formation", you had better have a C certificate before you speak to me about it.  Mentoring new members as they learn about masonry is more than just teaching the memorization, but that is an indispensable part.  The memorization is a framework for teaching the deeper truths.  If you're not dedicated to the project enough to become qualified to teach the candiates their catechism, I submit that you haven't got the right to tell people how "masonic formation" ought to be done.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with many of your points, Brother Ball, but I guess the best answer I can give is in the form of an analogy (we like those, right?):

It's easier to build a new ship designed for a purpose than to try and "fix" a ship designed in the 1940's.

I say "fix" because I don't see TO as fixing anything, it's just another approach to Masonry.  It's an approach that many older brothers and even some younger don't necessarily want to take part in.  So we could either try to convince the entire membership of a Lodge to adopt the TO or EC style of Freemasonry (or similar), or we could form a group of like-minded men and create a Lodge.

Someone raised in the 50's or 60's who thinks that memorization and recitation in a fluorescent-lit room is the be all and end all of Freemasonry probably could care less about this approach.  That's fine.  I'm not asking him to change.  I'm asking: Who wants to join the kind of Lodge I've discussed?

Edit:

I would like to add that I especially agree with your points on ritual during the initiation.  Someone sporting a tuxedo and stumbling over lines is not my idea of putting our best foot forward, but one of the big concepts I wish I could see realized would be someone being well-practiced and smoothly gliding over any stumbling blocks in the presentation WITHOUT A PROMPT FROM THE SIDELINES.

If you're not sure if a "that" or "upon" belongs somewhere, then pretend it doesn't so that the candidate is impressed with your smooth delivery, rather than your stop-and-go recitation with loudly whispered prompts from the back of the room.

Sorry for the tangent, I just remember seeing this more than once.


----------



## JJones (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree that it'd be hard in many lodges to get the brethren to accept the TO approach right off the bat.  What I don't think I'm seeing discussed however is the possibility of slowly introducing it to a lodge.

Is this something that you don't believe is feasible?  The only drawbacks that immediately come to mind for me would be the time involved but I think, in the long run, it would be simpler to slowly change an existing lodge than to start one from scratch.

I'm just asking because this TO concept sounds very appealing to me and I'm wondering if aspects of it could gradually be implemented with positive results.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

I definitely think it could be instituted over a few years, but I'm only going to be in this area for the next two or so years.  I was hoping to get a group in this style off the ground and self-sufficient rather than spending the two years meeting with opposition.

The interest voiced in this thread, and similar threads across the internet, indicates that there is a want for more than a reading of the minutes and sterile recitation of ritual.  There are always different approaches to problems.  In my opinion, the minimum number required should be lowered from 50 to maybe 25.  These Lodges are not about numbers, they're about the quality of presentation.  If a brother hates even the idea of a Lodgeroom lit by candlelight, then he doesn't have to join and sit on the sidelines offended, or complain about it at dinner.

Peace and harmony are our chief strength and support, and some brothers don't want to do things a certain way, for such is their right.  I just wish it was easier for those who do want to pursue the EC/TO/similar style of Freemasonry to do so.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 24, 2011)

"memorization and recitation" are among our earliest landmarks.  Take the career of William Preston for example.  Or Thomas Smith Webb.  And they were working from the classical example of ancient scholars like Cicero, who considered memory to be an integral part of Rhetoric.  And we all know how important rhetoric is.  How to have a powerful memory is one of the "ancient mysteries" we used to jealously guard.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

Brother Ball, I think this thread serves as a good indicator that there are indeed two legitimate sides to this debate, and there is no "one size fits all" Lodge.  We find the Lodge that best suits us.  I simply propose that it be made slightly easier for someone to establish a Lodge if there be enough interest.

I should point out, though: I would still have potential Lodges get the approval of the other Lodges in the area before getting their UD status.  All I'm asking for is a reduction in the minimum number of charter members.  Masonry as a whole appears to be shrinking (based on membership numbers), so to expect 50 people to sign on is ludicrous, especially in areas where you never see 50 Masons at any one Lodge's functions.


----------



## tomasball (Jul 24, 2011)

Another option is to catch a failing lodge right before it goes under, and take it over.  I've seen that done successfully.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually considered that option, too!

I just decided to leave it alone since some of the older brothers were still clinging to the sinking ship and voiced absolutely no desire for any kind of change.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 24, 2011)

Any plans to open a T.O. lodge in Texas?  Has there been any ground work done as to possible interest among brethren?  Any indication as to how GLoTx would respond?  

Personally, I love the concept.


----------



## Mac (Jul 24, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Any plans to open a T.O. lodge in Texas?  Has there been any ground work done as to possible interest among brethren?  Any indication as to how GLoTx would respond?
> 
> Personally, I love the concept.


I believe St. Albans Lodge in College Station is a Traditional Observance Lodge.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 24, 2011)

I was thinking the same.  I will ask some of the brothers next Thursday night at the Scottish Rite stated meeting.  If so, I plan to attend.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer (Jul 6, 2012)

I have attended one and must say I have found it refreshing. I am more inclined to include a TO Lodge to the Lodges that I belong to. I enjoyed everything about it and will be considering joining in the near future. Perhaps more people should attend and get a feel for the difference. Might find more people who prefer this.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a founding member of a Traditional Observance lodge and can say without a doubt, it is one of the best experiences in my life.  It was extraordinary and life changing to form the lodge and has been fulfilling ever since.


----------



## dhouseholder (Sep 24, 2012)

So a handful of brothers wanted to go and start a TO lodge? Do you think they are getting the most out of Masonry there?
http://www.masonsoftexas.com/general-freemasonry-discussion/16326-membership-statistics.html


----------



## Roy Vance (Oct 14, 2012)

My question is the same as tom268, are there TO lodges in Texas? If so, how close to San Angelo? I have never heard of the concept, but, after reading the article, I am intrigued and would like to attend a meeting to see what it is all about and see if I would want to join. Just reading the minutes and paying the bills can be a bit boring, don't you know. I realize the importance of the minute and of paying the bills, it all has to be done, but, along with that and learning all of our ritual floor work we should all be looking beyond, should we not?

Roy Vance
Jr. Deacon
San Angelo Lodge #570 San Angelo, Texas
Jr. Warden
Phil Head Lodge #1415 Carlsbad, Texas


----------

